# Form and Perfex 3 v 4 finger setup



## fcmd (Nov 5, 2018)

Mathews V3 31”, 65#, 28”, Stan Perfex Thumb long neck (practice with Perfex resistance).

I decided to ditch the index and have gone to the Perfex releases. Release hand finger grip positioning with the 4 finger attachment has given me fits with respect to anchor point consistency and effective draw length/anchor length. Specifically making the effective draw length longer/shorter depending upon how I grip it. I’m using the 3 finger now as I had a tendency to cheat with the resistance and anchor with the fifth finger not taught and off the release at first, and then putting it on and pulling with the fifth finger to fire the release of it didn’t go off as quickly as I wanted. Am I better off form wise using the 3 setup or the 4 and work on using it properly? Thanks in advance, Frank













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

fcmd said:


> Mathews V3 31”, 65#, 28”, Stan Perfex Thumb long neck (practice with Perfex resistance).
> 
> I decided to ditch the index and have gone to the Perfex releases. Release hand finger grip positioning with the 4 finger attachment has given me fits with respect to anchor point consistency and effective draw length/anchor length. Specifically making the effective draw length longer/shorter depending upon how I grip it. I’m using the 3 finger now as I had a tendency to cheat with the resistance and anchor with the fifth finger not taught and off the release at first, and then putting it on and pulling with the fifth finger to fire the release of it didn’t go off as quickly as I wanted. Am I better off form wise using the 3 setup or the 4 and work on using it properly? Thanks in advance, Frank
> 
> ...


Try both, and do DRILLS to lock down form.

1) first problem, right shoulder is sky high...meaning level arrows, and NOT LEVEL shoulders.

See GRIV Thing a Week #8 and #9 to FIX the sky high right shoulder problem. 

2) second problem, bow side forearm is not parallel to the arrow. This is related to the non-level shoulders. The non-level shoulders is NOT due to the release. It's ALL you. The level arrow with uphill pointing forearm, is not due to the release. Again, it's ALL you.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Doctored photo. Many issues, and none are related to the number of fingers on the release.


----------



## fcmd (Nov 5, 2018)

Thanks. I’m a big fan and have enjoyed learning from you through others. A master craftsman in the old sense of the word.

I shoot 30 or so arrows inside, in front of a mirror with a plumb bob. But the eyes do not see what the mind does not know.........and then I head on outside to screw it all up!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

